# stihl fs 80 r timmer



## smallengine34 (Aug 22, 2006)

I would like to know what the resistance reading is for the coil on this trimmer coil part#4137 1304 a also there is another # AD 4137 FS at bottom of coil there is 401 i checked gap it's good also unplugged ground wire i check with my Davis coil condenser tester and it fluctuated from 8 to 10 MF and then held on 8 the instructions say if between 4 and 8 it is good i seen a spark inside the coil circuit chip or board as i was doing this test


----------



## smallengine34 (Aug 22, 2006)

oh forgot to mention i checked with a craftsman volt ohm amp meter digital and placed red wire on secondary and black wire on primary i got 1600 to 1800 k ohms


----------

